
Facebook buys offline data gathered by marketers or gathered from other sources - paulashbourne
https://apnews.com/8e78b38f0b1744299b6d144e6c738002
======
askafriend
Dear general public, welcome to the advertising industry. This is standard
practice that's been going on for decades.

Doesn't mean we can't change how things are done. It'll be an interesting
public discourse now that some light is being shined on these practices.

~~~
walterbell
Some societies have changed "standard practices" which went on for
_centuries_. It is possible.

------
ocdtrekkie
Google does the same. They claimed last year to have 75% of all credit and
debit card transaction data in the US, so they could match ad displays with
successful conversions.

~~~
jacquesm
It's really hard to find large companies that you can continue to like. I'm
always floored by how companies like Google start out as the underdog with
everybody rooting for them and then as soon as the big bucks come in they
start behaving just as bad or even worse than whatever they replaced. There's
something fundamentally wrong here, it shouldn't be the rule that companies
become like that but the exception.

~~~
pmlnr
> It's really hard to find large companies that you can continue to like

Why would you want to or need to? (I'm asking seriously.)

~~~
pintxo
I assume "to like a company" here is a metaphor for a company actually
employing ethical behavior.

------
thisacctforreal
This is the data I actually want to see when I “download a copy of my data”.

------
molestrangler
All companies do this!

Purchase data from multiple sources with the intention of connecting more
dots. It helps them get around most of the data is anonymous.

